# Pokemon Game Music



## KCourtnee (May 26, 2011)

Of all the pokemon games (red/blue/yellow, gold/silver/crystal, ruby/sapphire/emerald, firered/leafgreen, diamond/pearl/platinum, heartgold/soulsilver, black/white) 
Which do you think has the best music? 
I know some of you might not pay attention to the music, but this is for those who do.

My favorite is g/s/c and r/s/e. I haven't even gotten halfway through black, but so farf I like the music! Especially route 4 and the rival battle music.


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2011)

They're all good.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2011)

It's so tough to choose, every generation has such awesome music... I honestly can't decide, lol.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 26, 2011)

The only one I didn't like too much was d/p/p. But every other one I really liked a lot


----------



## AndyB (May 26, 2011)

They all do have awesome music, but for me it's Azalea Town/Blackthorn City from Gold & Silver.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 27, 2011)

AndyB said:


> They all do have awesome music, but for me it's Azalea Town/Blackthorn City from Gold & Silver.


 
What is Blackthorn City? I've never heard of that...


----------



## Psychonaut (May 27, 2011)

you are now hearing the pokemon center theme.


----------



## SockHead (May 27, 2011)

National Park in Johto <3


----------



## AndyB (May 28, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> What is Blackthorn City? I've never heard of that...


 
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Blackthorn_City


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 28, 2011)

i have a few, r/b/y/fr/lg champion music, r/s/e champion music, hg/ss kanto gym leader theme <3, b/w route 4 - rival battle - gym battle


----------



## MasterC (May 28, 2011)

Diamond/Pearl/Platinum music is my favorite, so is Black/White music on route 11 and when you battle N or a legendary Pokemon,and also,Skyarrow bridge,Village bridge,blah blah blah...let's say I like all the music in Black and White as well.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 30, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> i have a few, r/b/y/fr/lg champion music, r/s/e champion music, hg/ss kanto gym leader theme <3, b/w route 4 - rival battle - gym battle


 
OHHHH!
I always forget about that city


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 30, 2011)

Platinum has the best
Giratina


----------



## robokabuto (May 31, 2011)

the first few game's music sound old techy, but it gets better and better.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 31, 2011)

b/w plasma grunt battle


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 31, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> OHHHH!
> I always forget about that city


 
i didn't mention a city lol, you mean region?


----------



## AndyB (May 31, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> i didn't mention a city lol, you mean region?


 
She was probably talking to me, as she questioned the city I said about.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 31, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> i didn't mention a city lol, you mean region?


 
Blackthorn City. <--- Not a region 
I was asking about Blackthorn City because I always forget about hat city cuz after I beat that gym leader I never go back to it so I just forget about it P


----------



## AndyB (May 31, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> Blackthorn City. <--- Not a region
> I was asking about Blackthorn City because I always forget about hat city cuz after I beat that gym leader I never go back to it so I just forget about it P


 
He asked because you quoted him, not me.


----------



## KCourtnee (May 31, 2011)

AndyB said:


> He asked because you quoted him, not me.


 
OHHH! 
I just realized I quoted him and not you. I was wondering why he was saying it was a region.


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 1, 2011)

i also like the national park theme in pokemon soulsilver/heartgold


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2011)

robokabuto said:


> i also like the national park theme in pokemon soulsilver/heartgold


 
Good choice! I forgot about that place.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 1, 2011)

robokabuto said:


> i also like the national park theme in pokemon soulsilver/heartgold


 
I LOOOVE that one. I wanna learn how to play it on the piano.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jun 1, 2011)

^
that too.


----------



## Zebra (Jun 11, 2011)

I loved R/S/E's music to bits<3

And if Pok?mon Colosseum counts, I loved its music too.


----------

